# Hot Flushes, Long Periods and other awkward questions



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Evening ladies, firstly apologies for the following ME post but I've been worrying a bit about a few things and thought it was silly to worry when there are so many lovely people out there who might be able to help. I am posting this on my 'having treatment abroad' thread as well in case anyone there can help so apologies if you see it twice.

So, lets got on with this (ooo its so embarassing talking about all this stuff but here goes!)  Many of you know my background already but a quick recap, basically at the age of 42 and three failed IVF cycles, the last one resulting in the discovery that I have no eggs, we are off to Ceram in Spain for Donor Egg treatment (next week as it happens which is very exciting). However, in the meantime I have these concerns.

1. Im getting really bad hot flushes, mainly in the evenings and really bad during the night to the extent where I wake up frequenly covered in sweat, yuck    (my fsh levels have been as high as 40 something and as low as 4 over the last year)
2. My periods over the last year (not every month but definately this one) have arrived near enough on time i.e. day 26/27 but after 3-4 days of what I would consider normal bleeding I am having 2-5 days of dark brown discharge (so sorry) I've had 3 days of this so far this month.

Now, I know that I am definately perimenopausal (classic symptoms) but I am concerned about these symptoms and also any effect it might have on our donor egg program? 

Is anyone going through similar or can offer any advice? I am not taking any medications (apart from pregnacare) at the moment and dont want to because of our hopeful upcoming DEIVF in Spain but can they control this sort of thing.

Sorry to rant on but am trying to get my stress levels down in time for our visit.  Thanks in advance and sorry again for the graphic nature of my post.

Lots of love Pen


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Pen,

So sorry you've been so worried about these symptoms. I don't have such severe symptoms yet - but similiar story. My fluctuating FSH levels over 18 months period were enough for the clinic to describe me as perimenopausal, which made me cry, as I had been really excited when FSH went down to 8  !! But, they were very quick to assure me that the menopause (the full on thing) makes not a bit of difference to a donor egg cycle  , and that I was a spring chicken at 40, so you my dear are a mere chicken too.

Once I had a period that started approx on time they were happy so I could plan when to sniff etc.

I hope you can get the same reassurance, and some relief from your symptoms - a pregnancy would give you 40 weeks of relief  .

Ginger xxx


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Penny,

Classic oestrogen dominance Pen! try shutting the shop down for 3 months only & take progesterone only contraceptive pill, this should tame your syptoms
Love Debbie


This post contains unconfirmed information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk
or its owners are not held responsible


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Debbie, many thanks for your post. I didnt understand your shutting the shop down comment, can you explain or am I just being thick  

Also you mention taking the contraceptive pill but presumably this will interfere with our DEIVF? I guess I'll have to just bear it for now and see what the clinic have to say next Thursday.

Symptoms have been a little better today so thats some relief!

Thanks again. Pen


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry Penny!

I wasn't clear enough the prog only pill would iron out hormones i.e shut down the oestrogen shop! in the favour of progesterone for a few months (it's lack of prog to counteract fluctuating oestrogen that causes the first flushes and the screwy periods).

OMG yes! Spain's really imminent for you guys isn't it so the prog pill wouldn't be suitable but the standardised Agnus Castus would. It levels out oestrogen dominance which women have in early peri which would benefit you in the run up to treatment...though you cannot take AC once they start you on the drugs.
Love Debbie x


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Debbie and apologies for being so thick!

Am still fairly new to all this but fully understand now. I will chat with Ruth on Thursday (OMG can't beleive our first appointment is only a few days away) and see what she recommends. I like the idea though of the AC though all sounds very natural and healthy.  

Pen


----------

